# Trooper Trevor Casper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Trevor Casper*
Wisconsin State Patrol, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 24, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 21

*Tour:* 3 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Trevor Casper was shot and killed in Fond du Lac while attempting to apprehend a bank robbery and murder suspect at approximately 5:30 pm.

The subject was believed to have robbed a bank in Wausaukee approximately four hours earlier. Approximately one hour after the bank robbery the suspect abandoned the vehicle he was driving, murdered a citizen, and stole a second vehicle in Marinette County.

Trooper Casper located the second vehicle as it was being driven through Fond du Lac and began following it. The vehicle stopped near the intersection of U.S. 41 and West Johnson Street and the man opened fire on Trooper Casper. Trooper Casper returned fire and both he and the subject were killed.

Trooper Casper had graduated from the police academy only three months prior to the incident. He is survived by his parents and two sisters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Wisconsin State Patrol
4802 Sheboygan Avenue Room 551
PO Box 7912
Madison, WI 53707

Phone: (608) 266-3212

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22421-trooper-trevor-casper#ixzz3VR2gv9Gp


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Too much of this happening lately. Way too young.
RIP Trooper!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Holy shit 3 months on, 21 years old. 

Went out like a warrior with his finger on the trigger. At least he greased that scumbag.

God bless you Trooper and my heart goes out to your family.

May you rest in peace and watch over the rest of us.


----------

